# My compositions



## gpaulot (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi everybody

I have some of my compositions are on youtube.
Quality is not good with a lot of background noise but still I would be more than happy if you can give me your remarks and suggestion in order for me to improve my next works.

Here is the link of my channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/GabrielPaulot

Regards,

Gabriel Paulot


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Just watched "A Tribute To My Village" - thanks for sharing! You must have a pretty amazing village, since it inspired you to write a piece of music! It was very relaxing...keep up the good work.


----------



## gpaulot (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback
Any suggestion? Have you seen the other videos? What do you think? What is good? What is less good?
Any point you have identified?
I am trying to collect maximum of feedback before I publish my next work.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

very very nice.the only thing i can say is maybe more complex melody from the right hand and more counterpoint and melodic interaction in the bass.where is this beautifull villiage


----------



## gpaulot (Aug 14, 2013)

ok thanks
if you have any time to listen to my other compositions and give me feedback it would be great
Thanks again


----------



## gpaulot (Aug 14, 2013)

village is in France
very beautiful one...


----------

